# D&D General Adam Rich, Voice of Presto the Magician, Passes.



## darjr (Sunday at 11:09 PM)

He was 54.
Rich died Saturday at his home in LA, according to a report by TMZ, citing his family. They did not share a cause of death.
		
	









						Adam Rich, 'Eight Is Enough' actor, dead at 54
					

Adam Rich, an actor who rose to fame as a child playing the youngest Bradford family member, Nicholas, on the TV drama "Eight Is Enough," has died, according to the Los Angeles County Medical Examiner.     He was 54.     Rich died Saturday at his home in LA, according to a report by TMZ, citing...




					amp.cnn.com
				











						Adam Rich - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DMZ2112 (Monday at 1:05 AM)

Alakazam aladidgeridoo--
Come on hat, make this sad news not true.


----------

